# Problem mit neuem Benq Bildschirm



## WolfofWallstreet (25. Dezember 2015)

Liebe Community,

tolle Bescherung ... Habe mir den Benq RL2755HM gekauft. Ob der gut oder schlecht ist sei dahin gestellt und liegt meiner Meinung nach im Auge des Betrachters. Die Auflösung ist 1920*1080 auf 27 Zoll. Vorweg schon einmal das Problem war ich hatte oder habe noch einen zweiten Bildschirm schon länger in Benutzung und auch ohne Treiber was mir jetzt erst bewusst geworden ist,dass man evtl. Treiber benötigen würde jedoch läuft auf dem Bildschirm alles supi ... Benq GL2460 gleiche  Auflösung auf 24 Zoll.
Ich der Verpackung des neuen Bildschirmes waren natürlich alle Elemente zum Aufbau des Bildschirmes zudem ein HDMI und Netzteilkabel dabei. Ich also den alten Bildschirm so wie immer gelassen nur den neuen Bildschirm aufgebaut und Netzteilkabel und HDMI-Kabel eingesteckt. Nachdem ich den PC gestartet habe und den Bildschirm eingeschaltet habe ich die Meldung auf dem neuen Bildschirm bekommen "no cabel". Auf dem alten Bildschirm hat alles Wunderbar gebootet jetzt meine Frage nachdem ich den DVI Stecker zusätzlich vom anderen Bildschirm entfernt habe und auf dem neuen angebracht habe alles soweit ganz gut funktioniert hat zumindest mit der Bilderübertragung. Bevor ich jetzt meine Fragen stelle: Mein Problem beim Surfen ist das Bild naja bis ok aber beim zocken bzw. spielen meiner Meinung nach übel schlecht oder sogar leicht verschwommen zumindest kommt es mir so vor.So jetzt will ich euch mit Fragen löchern und wäre euch sehr verbunden wenn ich mir trotz Weihnachten antworten würdet. Was überträgt bessere Bilder oder wo liegt der Unterschied zwischen HDMI und DVI? Zweite Frage: Warum bootet der neue Bildschirm mit Netzteilkabel und HDMI kabel nicht aber in Kombination mit DVI Kabel schon? Brauche ich jetzt für meine alten Bildschirm da ich da jetzt das alte DVI Kabel verwende ein neues,  dass ich dann auch auf dem alten ein Bild habe? 

Endfakto als Technik NICHTfreak ist alles Sche*ße
Ich wünsche euch Frohe Weihnachten schöne Feiertag 
Liebe Grüße


----------



## Guru4GPU (25. Dezember 2015)

DVI und HDMI unterscheiden sich in nicht in der Bildqualität sondern in der Datenbandbreite, was sich aber erst bei 4K wirklich bemerkbar macht. 
HDMI kann zusätzlich noch Tob übertragen. Da DVI und HDMI normalerweise digitale Signale übertragen wirst du also keinen Unterschied sehen (können). Anders ist das bei VGA

Was genau meinst du mit "der Bildschirm bootet nicht"?

( Vielleicht musst du HDMI extra als Signalquelle auswählen weil zB DVI als Standart gesetzt wurde ...)


----------



## JoM79 (25. Dezember 2015)

Genau, auf HDMI umstellen.
Dazu noch das Profil auf Standard stellen.
Dann guck mal ob AMA an ist und probiere da mal ne andere Einstellung.


----------



## WolfofWallstreet (25. Dezember 2015)

Guru4GPU schrieb:


> DVI und HDMI unterscheiden sich in nicht in der Bildqualität sondern in der Datenbandbreite, was sich aber erst bei 4K wirklich bemerkbar macht.
> HDMI kann zusätzlich noch Tob übertragen. Da DVI und HDMI normalerweise digitale Signale übertragen wirst du also keinen Unterschied sehen (können). Anders ist das bei VGA
> 
> Was genau meinst du mit "der Bildschirm bootet nicht"?
> ...



Mit der neue Bildschirm bootet nicht meinte ich, dass auf dem alten Monitor nach dem er eingeschaltet worden ist ein Schriftzug kommt der sagt no Signal wenn ich dann jedoch denn Pc starte kommt das Windowszeichen also alles super. Bei dem neuen Monitor nachdem ich ihn eingeschalten habe kommt nur no cabel und sobald ich den PC starte passiert nichts mehr einfach ein schwarzer Bildschirm während rechte Rechte Monitor wie vorhin beschrieben also der alte ganz normal das Bild überträgt.  Wie oder wo könnte ich denn die Signalquelle auf HDMI ändern. Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe!!!!!


----------



## WolfofWallstreet (25. Dezember 2015)

Sorry falscher Post hab ich schon gemeldet, da ich glaube das ich ihn selber als Benutzer nicht löschen kann. Doofes Tablet


----------



## WolfofWallstreet (25. Dezember 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Genau, auf HDMI umstellen.
> Dazu noch das Profil auf Standard stellen.
> Dann guck mal ob AMA an ist und probiere da mal ne andere Einstellung.



Vielen Dank für deine Antwort wie in dem schon zitierten Beitrag raus zu lesen ist min ich leider kein Fachtechniker oder kenn mich gut aus. Könntest du evtl schnell beschreiben wie du meinst das ich auf HDMI umstellen soll. Genauso das Profil umstellen oder wegen AMA schauen. Kann man das leicht googeln oder könntest du mir das evtl schnell beschreiben?


----------



## JoM79 (25. Dezember 2015)

Geh ins OSD vom Monitor, da findest du das alles.
Zur Not mal die Beschreibung durchlesen.


----------



## WolfofWallstreet (25. Dezember 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Geh ins OSD vom Monitor, da findest du das alles.
> Zur Not mal die Beschreibung durchlesen.



Also das OSD zu finden war jetzt nicht so schwierig. Ich habe anschließend auf dem neuen Monitor über das OSD Input von DVI was eingestellt war HDMI ausgewählt. PC ausgeschaltet da ich ja kein Bild mehr hatte nachdem ich von DVI auf HDMI gewechselt habe. HDMI 1 und 2 ausprobiert immer ist die Nachricht kurz nach dem einschalten no signal gekommen. Trotzdem habe ich es probiert und nichts kein Bild kein gar nichts. So jetzt  meine Frage ist es möglich oder wäre es möglich das Bild nur über HDMI zu übertragen normalerweise schon oder täusch ich mich. Also wieder HDMI stecken lassen und DVI dazugesteckt auf DVI im Input wieder gewechselt anschließend war das Bild wieder da aber wieder dieselben Probleme wie im ersten Post schon erwähnt. Mittlerweile bin ich mich echt nicht mehr sicher ob ich den Bildschirm einfach nicht zurückschicken soll, denn meiner Meinung nach muss ein technisches Gerät auch ohne Hintergrundfachwissen benutz bar sein. Mein Ipad welches ich mir ebenso geholt habe kein einziges Problem bis jetzt und im Vergleich dazu ohne das DVI Kabel welches ich von meinem alten Monitor noch habe könnte ich den Bildschirm jetzt nicht mal benutzen. Die Frage die sich jetzt stellt will ich den den Bildschirm so überhabt mit den grafischen "Fehlern" .. so wie es aussieht nicht. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir meine Frage in der Mitte noch beantworten wahrscheinlich komm ich dann der Rätselslösung näher.


----------



## JoM79 (25. Dezember 2015)

Hast du denn das HDMI auch an der Grafikkarte?
Nicht das es am Mainboard steckt.
Also HDMI Kabel an Grafikkarte und Monitor. 
Monitor und PC einschalten und den Eingang vom Monitor auf HDMI stellen.
Dann muss es gehen.


----------



## WolfofWallstreet (25. Dezember 2015)

Also vielen vielen Dank für diesen top Tipp. Tja ich das Technikgenie der Familie Daaaanke  Folgendes ich schaue mir gerade schon ein paar videos dazu an ich habe die beiden Bildschirme auf den Modus "Diese Anzeigen erweitern"  habe auch den Monitor 1 und 2 identifiziert jedoch wenn ich auf meinem 2ten Monitor was öffne, öffnet es sich auf dem 1sten Monitor und muss es selber rüberziehen. Gibt es da die Möglichkeit das das Programm auch auf dem Monitor sich öffnet auf dem ich es ausgewählt habe. Anbei hätte ich noch einen Screenshot gepackt da ich das Bild irgendwie bisschen verschwommen finde evtl. habt ihr da noch einen Tipp.


----------

